# freebsd-update, ZFS and upgrading my pool



## mrjayviper (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello. I have installed the latest stable snapshot for FreeBSD 10.1 and have upgraded my pool. The pool was previously on a stable snapshot from late last year.

Anyway, it seems I cannot use `freebsd-update fetch` on snapshots (http://update.freebsd.org/) so I want to install the release version and start from there.

I guess my question is that since I'm upgraded my pool and it's quite likely FreeBSD 10-release won't have support to my pool, will upgrading my setup via `freebsd-update` fix my pool incompatibility issues?

Thanks a lot


----------

